# نظام تبريد شمسى منخفض التكاليف



## أحـمـد جـلال (27 أبريل 2011)

*نظام تبريد شمسى
*إذا تم وضع خزان مياه فخارى أعلى المبنى معرضاً للشمس فإنه يرشح الماء من مسامه للخارج مثل التعرق والمياه بداخله تبرد حتى تصل إلى 6 درجات مئوية مثل القلل أو الازيار المصرية 
*يتم مده بالماء بواسطة جهاز سيفون صغير يعمل عند تناقص الماء داخل الخزان لتعويض الفاقد من التبخر 
*يوضع بداخله ردياتير مثل الموجود بالسيارات يعمل كمبادل حرارى 
*يتم توصيل الردياتير بأنابيب مياه إلى داخل المنزل 
*حيث يوضع ردياتير آخر يعمل كمبادل حرارى وتوضع أمامه مروحة منزلية عادية
*تشكل الردياتيرات والأنابيب الموصلة بينهما دورة مغلقة تملأ بماء مقطر ومانع للصدأ
*تعمل المروحة على تمرير هواء الغرفة على الردياتير داخل المنزل فيحدث تبادل حرارى بين الهواء الجوى بالغرفة والماء داخل الردياتير فيمتص الماء جزء من حرارة الغرفة
*تعمل دورة الحمل الحرارى الطبيعية للماء إلى رفع الماء الساخن إلى أعلى حيث يصل إلى الردياتير الموجود بالخزان أعلى المبنى حيث يحدث تبادل حرارى بين الماء داخل الردياتير والماء خارجه (بالخزان) فيبرد الماء داخل الردياتير
*تستمر دورة الحمل الحرارى للماء فيهبط الماء البارد إلى أسفل إلى الردياتير داخل المنزل ويمر عليه هواء الغرفة الساخن الصادر من المروحه فييتبادل الحرارة معه
*وهكذا باستمرار تلك الدورة تنخفض درجة حرارة الغرفة
* الكهرباء المستهلكة فى هذا النظام هى كهرباء المروحة فقط*​


----------



## ياسر حرارة (28 أبريل 2011)

فكرة جميلة.
لو وضعت رسما توضيحيا حتى يتمكن الجميع من قراءة الفكرة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (28 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع من ابتكارى ولكن ينقصه التجربة الفعلية وأى زميل عند الإمكانيات يجربه ويخبرنى بالنتيجة
هذا هو رابط الرسم التوضيحى على قدر طاقتى



http://www7.0zz0.com/2011/04/28/11/306940370.jpg


----------



## رشيد الديزل (29 أبريل 2011)

تقبل شكري اخي العزيز


----------



## عاطف فهمي (29 أبريل 2011)

الأخ / أحمد جلال 
فكرة جميلة ولكن هل يستطيع الماء الدافيء نسبيا الصعود كل هذه المسافة للأعلي لاٍكمال الدورة ...لا أعلم
عامة اٍذا كان الماء لن يستطيع الصعود يمكن اٍضافة ووتر بامب صغيرة للنظام سواء بالأسفل أو بالأعلي 
لجعل النظام يعمل بدورة دائمة ومغلقة ، لأن الرادياتير السفلي يمكن أن يعمل كمشع حتي بدون المروحة 
ولكن بوجود المروحة يكون العمل أكثر كفاءة، ولكن عندي تعديل بسيط لعمل المروحة ، وهو أن المروحة 
تشفط الهواء من الرادياتير السفلي (كما في السيارات) بدلا من دفع الهواء باٍتجاة الرادياتير ، وأعتقد أن
هذا الوضع يكون أكثر كفاءة .........تقبل تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## نعم (29 أبريل 2011)

فكرة جميلة لكن تحتاج لحسابات معدل التبريد غالباً معدل تبريد الماء في الخزان الفخاري سيكون بطيء ولتسريعه نحتاج لخزان بمساحة تبخير اكبر
ذات المبدأ مستخدم في المكيفات الصحراويه، لايوجد فيها فريون او كمبروسور فيها خزان ماء ومروحة وشرائح من الكرتون تبلل هذه الشرائح بالماء اعتقد عن طريق الخاصية الاسموزيه بغمرها في الماء من الاسفل ليتبخر وتبرد لتزود المنزل عبر المروحة بهواء بارد وترطب المنزل كذلك في المناطق الجافة

بالتوفيق


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (2 مايو 2011)

السادة الزملاء 
الزميل عاطف فهمى 
بالنسبة للماء الساخن فإنه يصعد إلى أعلى بالحمل الحرارى ولا يحتاج إلى مضخة للمساعدة على الرفع 
ولكن بشرط أن تكون الأنابيب (المواسير) معزولة حرارياً 
أما اتجاه المروحة شفط أم دفع فالتجربة العملية هى الفيصل
الزميل نعم 
يمكن توصيل عدداً من الآنية الفخارية (أزيار مصرية) معاً على التوالى للحصول على درجة التبريد المطلوبة

أشكركم عل زيارتكم وتشجيعكم


----------



## عاطف فهمي (9 مايو 2011)

الأخ / أحمد جلال 
نفس فكرتك السابقة يمكن أن تستخدم للتدفئة شتاء بتعديلات بسيطة جدا، فقط الرادياتير العلوي يتم دهانه باللون الأسود ويوضع في صنوق من الخشب أو المعدن معزول من الخارج ومغطي بلوح من الزجاج ، لتجميع الحرارة بداخلة وتسخين الرادياتير وتستخدم طلمبة المياه لعمل دورة للمياه مغلقة بين الرادياتير العلوي والسفلي ، وبتشغيل مروحة شفط من الرادياتير السفلي ، سوف تعطي هواء دافيء ، وبهذا يمكن اٍستخدامه صيفا للتبريد وشتاء للتدفئة 2×1 ....
شكرا لسعة صدرك في المناقشة ...............تقبل تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (12 مايو 2011)

رائع يا أخ عاطف جزاك الله خيراً
لو انت من مصر شاركنا فى .. جمعية بنك الأفكار الجديدة .. على الفيس بوك


----------



## عاطف فهمي (12 مايو 2011)

أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> رائع يا أخ عاطف جزاك الله خيراً
> لو انت من مصر شاركنا فى .. جمعية بنك الأفكار الجديدة .. على الفيس بوك


الأخ /احمد جلال 
نعم أنا مصري بكل فخر....واٍسمي في الفيس بوك/ عاطف احمد فهمي
ويشرفني الاٍنضمام لأي شيء جديد يعود علينا وعلي الأمة العربية بالخير 
برجاء كتابة اسم الجمعية بالضبط ...حيث توجد أسماء مشابهة كثيرة وجدتها أثناء البحث..تحياتي


----------



## جوزيف العسافين (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد 
ولكن عندما نقدم أي إبتكار وإستناداً إلى نظريات علمية وشبه بديهية يجب أن نأخذ بعين الإعتبار مدى المردود ومدى قدرته على التغطية للحرارة الناجمة عن المناخ الصيفي وعن التجهيزاي الكهربائية فنظراً لردائة سرعة التبريد حسب المبدأ المتبع
قد لاتغطي الحرارة الناتجة عن المروحة المستخدمة في التجهيز
يرجى الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن نتقدم على ما توصل إليه العلم لا أن نعود إلى البدايات


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (17 مايو 2011)

الزميل جوزيف ... البساطة فى التصميم هى أساس الفكرة فى مجال الطاقة المتجددة أما الكفاءة فتأتى مع التجارب العلمية ... ونحن هنا فى مجال طرح ومناقشة أفكار ومبادئ تفتح الأذهان وتوسع المدارك والآفاق فى هذا العلم إلى أن نصل يوماً إلى مستوى التجارب وعندها تحكم التجارب على الأفكار فإما أن تدعمها و إما أن ... نعيد التفكير

الزميل عاطف فهمي
إليك رابط موقع الجمعية على الفيس بوك 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=88212344995


----------



## ban2009ban (21 مايو 2011)

فكرة غير عملية 
-تحتاج كمية مياه كبيرة للتبريد في منطقتنا الصحراوية 
-عند ملء الزير بالمياه تكون حارة في البدء مما يقلل من كمية التبريد
-هذه الطريقة لا تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية وانما على الرياح لتبخير سطح الزير والدليلي انه يعمل حتى في الليل


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبرافو على تفكيرك في حلول جديدة 
بس المشكلة في رأيي بالنسبة للفكرة انها بالفعل سيكون معدل استهلاك الكهرباء أقل بكثير بالنسبة للمكيف العادي ولكن يجب ان تعرف ماهو معدل التبريد للمتر المكعب من الهواء والا من الممكن أن تجد ان اجمالى الطاقة المستهلكة لتبريد متر مكعب لدرجة حرارة معينة هو قريب وربما يزيد عن التكييف العادي وذلك لزيادة الفترة الزمنية اضعاف مضاعفة كما اظن , كما انه اذا كان معدل التبريد ضعيف فان الفكرة لن تكون مجدية اذا كان حجم الغرفة كبير و الباب يفتح كثيرا وبالتالى فالمطلوب نظام تكييف قوي 
وفيه مشكلة اخرى وهي الماء المتبخر ولا اظن ان النظام الذي ابتكرته يسمح باستخدام المياه المالحة مثلا لان ذلك سيؤدي الى تسرب الاملاح على الفخار وكذلك لا يمكننا استخدام المياه العذبة النظيفة وذلك لاننا في ازمة مياه ولا اقصد بهذا تاثير استخدام فكرتك لغرفة واحدة ولكن قصدي عندما يستخدم الفكرة ملايين البشر 
الفكرة كتفكير ممتازة ولكن لا اظنها عملية
وبارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## شحته شنان (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم الموضوع متميز لاكن خطر ببالى فكرة من زمن بعيد لاكن الخامات الى تعبانى هى بسيطة لاكن العثور عليها صعب شويا فية برادة مياة توجد بالمساجد لاكن تعمل بدون فريون تعمل برخامة صغيرة طالع منها سلكتين بتاخد 12 فولت 3 امبير وتبريدها جيد جدا لو استخدمناها بدل الميا الى على السطح هيكون اجمل وحجم اصغر وشكل اشيك واداء اعلى لاكن فين هيا اناهحاول ارفق صورة منها والى يستدل عليها يبعتلى اى دليل عليها ودا رقمى وانشاء الله نوصل 01062022709


----------



## شحته شنان (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## amjad.xp (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اختراع جميل بس للاسف ماينفع في المناطق التي تزداد فيها رطوبه الجو


----------



## mostafahelmy (29 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة بسيطة و حلوة بس فيين القوانين اللى هنستخدمها للتطبيق


----------



## jomma (2 نوفمبر 2012)

سيد احمد جلال: يبدوا ان هناك شيء يمكن ان يكون غائبا عنك وهو آلية التبريد بالجرة (الخزان الفخاري) ، هنا سيدي الكريم تستمد قطرات الماء المتواجدة على جدار الجرة (بسبب عملية النتح) الحرارة اللازمة لتبخيرها من جدار الجرة الساخن فيبرد سطح الجرة وتستمر العملية بإنتقال الحرارة من الماء المخزن داخلها إلى جدار الجرة. لا علاقة للشمس بالعملية لأنها سوف تقوم بتسخين الجدار وبالتالي سوف تنتقل الحرارة من الجدار إلى الماء المخزن، وهذا تماما عكس ما تريده.


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك على هذه الفكرة، لكن أعتقد أنه ينقصها التطبيق العملي.
بالنسبة لصعود الماء الساخن إلى السطح قد يكون صعب الحدوث إلا بوجود مضخة.
ثم يجب كمية الماء المستخدم في التبريد بالاعتماد على الحمل التبريدي.
وأسأل الله أن يوفقك.​


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السادة الزملاء .. أعتقد أنه من الممكن إضافة ما يلي : ــ
1ــ مظلة للجزء العلوي من الجهاز في المناطق الصحراوية ذات الحرارة المرتفعة وفترات سطوع الشمس الطويلة حتى لا يتعرض للتسخين الشمسي المباشر. 
2 ــ مكثف لتجميع الرطوبة من الهواء الجوي في المواقع ذات الرطوبة العالية لاستخدام الناتج في عمليات التبريد والتبخير وهذا يحتاج إلى دراسة مستقلة بالطبع.
** أما ارتفاع الماء الساخن بدون مضخة فهو أمر طبيعي وقد تم ذكره في رد سابق داخل نفس الموضوع.
** ولا ننسى أن كل مناقشاتنا وإن لم تصل إلى حلول عملية فهي تهدف بصفة رئيسية إلى العصف الذهني لهذا المجال وتفتح آفاقاً جديدة به وتضع لبنات صغيرة في مجال الطاقة المتجددة قد يستفيد منها آخرون بعدنا 
ونسأل الله تعالى أن نترك خلفنا ... علماً ينتفع به.


----------



## De prince (19 يناير 2013)

nice idea


----------



## احمد جمال عيد (21 يناير 2013)

فكره جميله و بارك الله فيك


----------

